# Mtb- Rookie sucht leichte Trails im oberen bayerischen Wald



## Mtb-Scotty (8. Juli 2022)

Hi, liebe Radler.
Bin in meiner Gegend mit meinem MTB schon paar Trails gefahren. Würde diese, für meine eigenen Erfahrungen schon als ziemlich anspruchsvoll bezeichnen, aber hab sie gemeistert, obwohl es neben dem Trail, gleich paar Meter bergab und über Stock und Stein ging und wie es so ist und mich wahrscheinlich einige verstehen, suche ich nach neuen Herausforderungen im oberen bayerischen Wald. Wer kennt dort Trails, die nicht allzu krass sind und trotzdem Spaß machen und bisschen herausfordernd sind?

Grüße, Mtb-Scotty


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

schau mal hier ins entsprechende Lokal-Forum:





						Frankenland, Oberpfalz und Niederbayern
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				



oder frag einfach mal hier nach:








						Mountainbiken | DIMB IG Bayerischer Wald
					

Die DIMB IG Bayerischer Wald wurde als regionale Interessensvertretung der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V. (DIMB) gegründet. Die DIMB ist ein gemeinnütziger Verein, der als Dachverband mit derzeit über 50 regionalen Interessenvertretungen auftritt. Mit über 128.000 Mitgliedern ist die...




					www.dimb-ig-bayerischerwald.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

